# C. G. Finney and Decisional Regneration



## JM (Jun 28, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXE6-6QK-Lg&feature=PlayList&p=97E87C953A1C2B2E&index=0]YouTube - A History of C. G. Finney and Decisional Regneration (1of2)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHrUt-6QYZU&feature=PlayList&p=97E87C953A1C2B2E&index=1]YouTube - A History of C. G. Finney and Decisional Regneration (2of2)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U49RyyHVmXQ&feature=PlayList&p=97E87C953A1C2B2E&index=2]YouTube - "Salvation is the Work of MAN!" - Charles Grandison Finney[/ame]


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Where did this come from originally? I know from Cross TV, but which DVD?


----------



## Dwimble (Jun 28, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Wow! Where did this come from originally? I know from Cross TV, but which DVD?



The person who posted the clips on YouTube said that it comes from the 14 part series: _How God Converts the Human Soul_, which is in turn part of the _You Must Be Born Again_ series.


----------

